# What do you guys take with you????



## blawhorn4 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey I've been poking around the forum for a while but never posted. I just picked up a used 2012 Brute ESP with only 100 miles on her. I had an 05' before so I'm pretty familar with any issues, hoping this one is much improved.

Anyway, my buddies have started riding places such as Wayne National Forest and I'm planning on joining them this year. I usually ride close to home so this will be a my first ride away. Just wondering what all you guys pack with you on long rides. My experience with the old brute made me realize you can never be too prepared!

Right now I've got 200pc mechanics set (hf special) plier set, zip ties, still gotta pick up fix a flat, quart of oil.

Just wandering what everyone else takes along as a "just in case"?


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Most important part is gas!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The new Brutes are so improved, I don't think any real tools will be necessary...heck I don't take hardly any more then the kit and a leatherman on my old 06. As always and mentioned above, FUEL, then always rations, water and extra clothes/coats for yourself and a rain suite never hurts. Always flat repair kit and something to air it back up with. TP.. A tow strap...to toe back your buddy  A few bungee cords. Maybe a folding shovel. An extra pair of gloves. That's about it.


----------



## blawhorn4 (Jan 29, 2014)

Unfortunetly for me, Im about the only one in the group that can turn a wrench, so this is not only for me but the group if need be. Id like to hit some mud holes, nothing rack deep yet, but I'm scared to test the limits of the revised airbox design. I'd say snorkles will be in the future but want to be easy on it for a while. A custom made audio tube is definetly going to be on by spring.


----------



## 2012 Brute (Jun 2, 2013)

I went this deep with my 2012 and everything was fine. I wouldn't go much deeper then this though.


----------



## blawhorn4 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I went this deep with my 2012 and everything was fine. I wouldn't go much deeper then this though.


you are a brave man.

But it makes me feel better.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

I keep my tools in a videocamera bag I picked up at the surplus store for a couple bucks.
Any time I work on the brute, I work out of the tool bag. If I need to go to the tool box for something, chances are it should go in the bag. It also gives you an idea of the stuff that you drag along, but have never touched.

Aside from the usual tools, 

Ratchet strap
Zip Ties
Spare fuses for the bike and also for any add-ons that have been installed. (If you bring the glass tube fuses, pack them in foam or something...the won't last long rattling together)
A test light. 
Plug kit and compressor
A spare valve stem. Tear one off and it'll save your day.
Valve core tool
A length of wire (insulated, electrical wire)

Most of the crap I drag along has been used for someone else at one time or another, but it's nice to have it anyway. Peace of mind.

I also have a small tool bag that's easy to get to with a survival kit in it (compass, fire kit, crank flashlight, leatherman, bug dope, etc) and a first aid kit and a pair of mitts, touque, etc. Depending on what just happened to cause you to need to grab the kit, it's nice to have it all in one place so you don't have to think too hard. It also holds a spare key to the truck and the bike's license, registration, insurance card, etc. By keeping the paperwork in there, it stops me from taking that kit out 'just this once' and going riding without it.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

as far as depth, i have the plastics off my bike now and the CVT exaust is right under the seat, then the intake is RIGHT in front of the air filter. so you can go pretty deep . i would say ABOUT knee high when standing on the foot pegs.


----------



## blawhorn4 (Jan 29, 2014)

I just remember the days of hitting a puddle and it would die out, which started one problem after another. I guess I'm just too affraid to try it again.

Of all things I didn't think about a first aid kit. Thinking about my brute before myself hahaha.

thanks for the suggestions guys it's helping.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tools/Emergency Kits to take - MudInMyBlood Forums

^^^^ Sticky in the general section.


----------

